# My unassisted roadside birth announcement! EDITED- photos!



## PepsiChic

Hi everyone!

At 39 weeks I was 4cm dilated and having mild contractions, but at 40 weeks I was still 4cm and hadnt had any contractions that day. My Obgyn did a sweep, and for the rest of the day nothing eventful happened. 

The next morning I woke up at 6:30am and couldnt figure out why, my stomach was sore, but not tight. I heard my toddler over his baby monitor and figured that probably what woke me up. I got up, had a drink and checked on my toddler who had drifted back to sleep. It was now just past 7 am, I climbed back into bed and tried to get back to sleep....suddenly out of no where I was hit with a very painful contraction. I knew that today was going to be the day I finally got to hold my baby! :happydance:

I woke my husband and asked him to time them for me....7 minutes apart, lasting 30 seconds. My birth plan was for a natural hospital birth, the hospital was an hour away and the plan was to leave when the contractions were 3-4 minutes apart to minimize the time spent in the hospital.

My husband called his mother to let her know we'd be dropping off our toddler on the way to the hospital, I got his breakfast and diaper bag ready and decided to jump in the shower before packing my hospital bag. my toddler woke up at this point and it was roughly 7:45am. 

so I got in the shower enjoying the hot water on my back, I stayed in there till the water ran cold, about 30 minutes. While in the shower I noticed I only had 1 contraction, so figured maybe things were going to slow down for a while. 

How wrong was I....:haha: I sat on the floor to dress my toddler and suddenly had another contraction, it was strong and lasted a minute, the moment it ended another one came, I was trying to breath through it, while trying to get my husbands attention, I ended up just yelling for him which hurt a lot!

He came running into the living room and I told him to get the toddler in the truck we HAVE to leave RIGHT NOW as the contractions were coming on top of eachother and I was feeling pressure in my lower back. He strapped the toddler in the carseat minus socks and shoes, grabbed the things I was piling on the table to take with us and we left.

My MIL lives 5 minutes down the road, I was holding onto the handle above the door while trying to breath through contractions, the gravel road to my MILs house is on a hill, it has a LOT of pot holes, hitting one of the pot holes my waters broke gushing all over the towel I was sitting on. My husband jumped out the truck passed our son off to the in-laws jumped in the truck and we sped back up the hill.

By this point the pressure in my back was intense, I told my husband we wouldnt make it to the hospital we were registered at and we needed to get to the closest hospital. He drove down the exit ramp onto US HWY 21...5 minutes later, I yelled at him to pull over, this baby was coming now and there wasnt time. 

My husband called 911 and informed them of the situation, the phone then died, I had pulled all my bottom half clothes off and my husband put my chair back. My body took over, my husbadn talked to me encouraging positive words, I didnt have to push my body did it for me, I felt the baby crowning and told my husband, I paused and panted for a while and then the head came out, I paused again before my body did the rest and our second son was born into my husbands arms. we wrapped him up in the receiving blanket we were suppose to be taking him home in, my husband also took his t-shirt off and wrapped it around him too. The ambulance pulled up along with 2 state troopers, a bunch of deputies and the county sheriff, they all amazed over the baby and took photos. Then the ambulance took me and the baby to the hospital, my husband followed in the truck.

The paradmedics scored his APGAR 10/10 at birth! his heart and lungs were clear and I didnt tear or graze. 

28 hours later we're home! Connor was born on Jan 11th 2013, weighing 7lb 12.9oz, 20 inches in length, nursing and sleeping wonderfully. 

It was one of the most surreal, exciting, scary things I have ever been through, and one of the most amazing and special moments I have ever had. 

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8582.JPG
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 305









DSC_8592.JPG
File size: 102.4 KB
Views: 237


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Wow that's fantastic, well done and congratulations! 

Xx


----------



## lauzie84

such an eventful birth. congratulations on your little boy xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow what an amazing birth story x


----------



## haileybrooke3

amazing!! congrats!


----------



## MrsClark24

That is spectacular! What a birth story, well done you!


----------



## mrs2mic

Congratulations!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## lucy_lu10

Wow, well done both of you!! :D


----------



## Kel127

What an amazing birth story!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## daneuse27

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, INCREDIBLE story!! You are such a strong woman, I can't believe it! You should be so proud of yourself!


----------



## Raggydoll

Amazing story. You did so well. Congratulations, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Sushai

Wow!!! Now that's an amazing birth story! Congrats!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Congratulations!!!!! That is amazing and awesome thank you so much for sharing your story.


----------



## Kristine30

What a fabulous story! Well done you and many Congratulations! x


----------



## sophxx

Congratulations


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow, well done you! He is a little beauty! Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what an amazing story! Congratulations!


----------



## Ripley

I'm in my 2nd tri and I'm crying here at my desk after reading your story. Ugh!! Pot holes!!! Brutal! Your husband must have been freaking out. You both did amazing!


----------



## XJessicaX

Amazing!!! well done!!!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations! what a great story to be able to share :)


----------



## BabyLove1111

Awesome Story! Congratulations on your new baby boy.


----------



## BabyBean14

:shock: That is both scary and amazing! Well done!!! I love it how so many emergency folks came out on the call. Your birthing on the road must have been the most interesting thing to happen all day. LOL!


----------



## XJessicaX

I hope you had leather seats actually, what state was your car in?! ;)


----------



## PepsiChic

XJessicaX said:


> I hope you had leather seats actually, what state was your car in?! ;)

Its a 1 year old Nissan Frontier truck! We bought it brand new offt he show room Jan 2012....oops! I had a towel under me, but it does appear the seat got a little wet :haha:we have some shampoo for the seat to give it good scrub so hopefully that'll work!


----------



## Phantom710

WOW! I got chills reading that!!! go you!!! and congrats on the baby!


----------



## aliss

Geez girl, I was so psyched for a calm natural birth story and all I got was you popping one out in the back of a Nissan! LOL!!! Well done, that's a story to tell :smug:


----------



## PepsiChic

aliss said:


> Geez girl, I was so psyched for a calm natural birth story and all I got was you popping one out in the back of a Nissan! LOL!!! Well done, that's a story to tell :smug:

LOL, well he had to out-do his brothers natural hospital birth! :haha:it was natural! but calm? lol not a chance! super exciting though! Id go back and do it again! :haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

That is an awesome birth story! Definitely something you will never forget!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## rosie272

Amazing birth story - congratulations :flow: he's gorgeous.


----------



## maybebaby3

wow amazing story and what cute kids you have :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Aww congrats


----------



## almosthere

I just saw your link to your birth story on mrsmm's journal-what an AMAZING story! I am glad he was born safe and healthy-how amazing that DH got to hold his son in his arms immediately!


----------



## Keyval

Amazing birth story well done and congrats


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Jokerette

oh my gosh PepsiChic! I didnt know you had such an amazing birth story! Wow!


----------



## sarah0108

Well done, congratulations!


----------



## PepsiChic

Jokerette said:


> oh my gosh PepsiChic! I didnt know you had such an amazing birth story! Wow!

thanks chick!


----------



## embo216

Wow what a beautiful birth. Got me all teary :hugs: Congratulations xx


----------



## angel2010

I can't believe how fast it went!! Keith did a great job! He is beautiful! I also took a peek in your bf journal, 600oz!! That is amazing!


----------



## PepsiChic

thanks Angel hunny!

The more I think about the overall birth, the more I just *know* it was right.

So hard to explain, but not having the drs or medical equiptment around us, it just made it so real and so incredibly amazing. 

I go over it again and again and the ONLY thing I would of changed is the point when my waters broke, I would of asked Keith to turn the car around and go back to the house, would of been easier (and warmer) giving birth at home then on the side of the highway lol, its given me a whole new insight to unassisted births too, something i previous thought of as incredibly risky....I now see WHY people would do it, and honestly if we did have another baby, not only would I really consider a home birth...but Id let the possibility of it being unassisted be contemplated too (providing eveyrthing was good during the pregnancy)


----------



## Lisasmith

That's an awesome story! Well done love


----------



## happyface82

Wow! Amazing birth story. Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## iprettii

wow that was indeed an amazing story. Congrats.


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations! How scary but amazing at the same time! And what a great story to tell him some day. :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow what an amazing birth story congratulations!! :D X


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Best. Birth story. Ever. Totally amazed, he is gorgeous! X


----------



## Aimee4311

I just discovered your birth story! How exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## skyesmom

haha congrats to both you and your OH! and that little one is gonna be an adventure traveler i bet!


----------



## xxyjadexx

How exciting! Glad your both well:flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Wow! What a birth story! Congrats :)


----------



## MrsHippo

I know everyone else has already said it - but wow!! Such and amazing story and well done for doing it!! Big congratulations!!


----------



## Bubsta

Wow! Congrats! X


----------



## HHenderson

I cried while reading this! Amazing story, glad everyone is healthy and happy!


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow well done and congratulations!! Hope your all well 
Xxx


----------



## jadesh101

congratulations xx


----------



## SisterRose

wow, what an amazing birth story! congratulations :D

:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Wow thats crazy! well done u though xxxx baby is gorgeous


----------



## PepsiChic

thankyou ladies :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!! Congratulations! :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------

